# Highway Vehicle Stops and the Drug Trafficker



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Highway Vehicle Stops and the Drug Trafficker

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours) 
MCTFT Coordinators: Luke Newman (727-865-2611) 

This course will provide instruction to law enforcement officers on highway traffic stops of suspected drug couriers and users. It is the goal of this course to provide these techniques to lead to the safe discovery of illegal contraband and ultimately, a successful prosecution. This course will include practical exercises for interviewing techniques and vehicle searches on cars, small trucks and commercial tractor trailers.

Course Objectives 

Determine if an investigation should and can continue after a traffic stop. 
Utilize documented traffic stop information in such way that it can be used in court to justify related investigations. 
Identify indicators of suspicious behavior, deceptive statements, and suspicious non-verbal indicators. 
Identify the most favorable locations to conduct an interview, and know the procedures for separating the occupants prior to the interview. 
To identify potential compartments in cars, trucks and commercial vehicles for concealing contraband and techniques for determining such. 
Utilize highway interdiction techniques meant to ensure the safety of officers, drivers, and passengers. 
Overview of topics 

The Traffic Stop 
Roadside Interviews 
Vehicle Searches/Hidden Compartments (including use of K9) 
Evidence Handling 
Commercial Vehicle Smuggling 
Officer Safety 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

6/6/2006 8224 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528


----------

